# New Member Intro PHDE46 in Minnesota



## PHDE46 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hey, Gang!

New guy here. New owner of a 2009 Rogue SV with about 170k on the clock. I'm a minor league wrencher willing to give almost anything a try. I look forward to tapping into the Nissan hive mind.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to _*NF*_.


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Howdy, howdy from Seattle!


----------



## biggjdogg (Nov 30, 2019)

Welcome.....i have a 1998 Nissan pathfinder se 3.3 auto 4x4 that usually fired right up second crank but Tuesday it cranked about 8-10 times then started I came in grabbed my lunch and stuff for work and went out for in it and drove 8-10 miles and it started spitting and puttering and quit I had it towed home...i took intake tube off sprayed starting fluid nothing pulled #1 plug wire cranked no spark at all not even faint one im stuck on what to do next or where to go from here poo lease help it is a vehicle I take off road for work I missed one day already I need it running by Sunday morning it's Thursday night getting worried thanks


----------



## rokeia (Oct 29, 2021)

Hello PHDE46
I am rokeia new here. Many congrats for being a new owner, also best of luck to tapping into the Nissan hive mind.

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

biggjdogg said:


> Welcome.....i have a 1998 Nissan pathfinder se 3.3 auto 4x4 that usually fired right up second crank but Tuesday it cranked about 8-10 times then started I came in grabbed my lunch and stuff for work and went out for in it and drove 8-10 miles and it started spitting and puttering and quit I had it towed home...i took intake tube off sprayed starting fluid nothing pulled #1 plug wire cranked no spark at all not even faint one im stuck on what to do next or where to go from here poo lease help it is a vehicle I take off road for work I missed one day already I need it running by Sunday morning it's Thursday night getting worried thanks


A common problem with random engine shutdowns, difficult startups, rough running is a marginal camshaft position sensor or a marginal crankshaft position sensor. Most of the time when this happens, the "check engine light" never comes on; subsequently when performing an ECU code readout, there was no fault code set. There's been many members here on the forum that have had problems similar to yours and the fix was replacing those two sensors.

The best and cheapest fix for this situation is to replace both sensors at the same time; the reason for doing this is there is no way to determine which sensor is at fault with this type of condition. You can take your vehicle to a dealer/repair shop and they'll tell you there is nothing wrong after they go through with diagnostic tests because at that time the vehicle was running OK. You could end up spending $200 or much more depending on how much time/parts are used.

When replacing sensors, always use Nissan OEM parts from a Nissan dealer; aftermarket electronic items generally are not reliable, don't last long, and many times are DOA. The sensors are not very expensive; around $75.


----------



## Domin3.3 (Nov 1, 2021)

Hello new here too.


----------

